# 46 Giant African Landsnails need a home - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please send an email to [email protected] or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:46
Type/Breed/Variety: Giant African Landsnails
Sex: Both!
Age(s): Young
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Someone let them breed out of control
Will the group be split: They can go as pairs, minimum.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way. Please note we will NOT post our snails.
Other: These GALS can only be homed on the condition that all eggs are removed when they are laid and put in the freezer.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We still have lots of snails looking for homes!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got lots of snails in. Look at how cute they are...


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have rehomed a few snails but still have a fair few waiting for homes


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

can ya eat them


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

borderer said:


> can ya eat them


Uh.. no :glare:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

more people should have snails! they're cute and amazing pets and different and easy to look after!!!

and they all look in amazing condition!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> more people should have snails! they're cute and amazing pets and different and easy to look after!!!
> 
> and they all look in amazing condition!


You are right. They do make great pets as they are easy to care for and easy to handle


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have about 30 snails left looking for homes


----------



## Jingle Bells (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,

Have you tried Schools or Nurseries? they might take some! local Zoo?
They do make very good pets for children...don't bite or run off  

I would take some but I have quite a few now.

Jingle Bells.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jingle Bells said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried Schools or Nurseries? they might take some! local Zoo?
> They do make very good pets for children...don't bite or run off
> ...


No we havent done that.

Still got lots of snails here!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer a home to any, please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder the transport is going tomorrow. There is still time if you can offer any snails a home so please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Poole this Friday (11th) so if anyone in the area or on en route can offer a home please get in touch


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the transport is going tomorrow. There is still time if anyone can offer a home - call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth very soon. Please get in contact if you are down that way and can offer a home to any of our animals.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We will be going to Southampton too!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Can't help I'm afraid, but what magnificent creatures! By the way, how on earth do you neuter a snail??


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Philski said:


> Can't help I'm afraid, but what magnificent creatures! By the way, how on earth do you neuter a snail??


I'm confused....  You can't neuter snails


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I was surprised, but this from your first post:



AnnaT said:


> Neutered: No


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Philski said:


> I was surprised, but this from your first post:


Thats just the standard form I use for all animals I list on forums


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire, Notts, Derbys, Manchester, Newport Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Try posting this on....

PetSnails Forum - Home

Livefood UK Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)

http://www.bugnation.co.uk/

Shelled Warriors Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Hope this helps


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Try posting this on....
> 
> PetSnails Forum - Home
> 
> ...


Thank you Lisa


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham/East Yorkshire on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how many snails are left?


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

There are usually people selling snails at the insect show held at Kempton Park racecourse , on Sta 2nd Oct 2010. The postcod eis TW16 5AQ.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> how many snails are left?


up to about 40 as we had more come in


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh no!

if there are ever any runs coming up staffordshire way i would happily take some


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

metame said:


> oh no!
> 
> if there are ever any runs coming up staffordshire way i would happily take some


Will keep an eye out  How many could you take?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Will keep an eye out  How many could you take?


probably up to about 6, maybe a couple more. i dont think illl be getting mine back


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are going to Exeter in Devon on Monday so if anyone would like to adopt off us who is up that way, get in touch  

Can you either PM me or call me as I cannot guarantee I will look at replies on this thread before Monday. You can reach us on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

:O I wish I would have read this post earlier. I have just got a GLS from a lady at work because hers had loads of eggs and she had to freeze most of them.. and I didn't want any more to be frozen. I got one  

and, I would have been interested in getting one of your snails. but I live soo far away.. in a town in Lancashire. I doubt you will be transporting up here.


----------

